# Frequent Errors while restoring backups from CWM?



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced issues with restoring backups using CWM. They seem to only restore for me successfully maybe 50% of the time. And it gets pretty frustrating when I make 2 backups as a precaution and they both fail. I have no idea if it's due to CWM version mismatches or what's going on. I can provide more details if you want but I'm just trying to get an idea if anyone else has had issues.

I'm on a D2.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Silly question, but which CWM did you flash? After you flash anything but stock, you *must* use the 'Droid X (2nd-init)'version of cwm. The errors you described happen when you try to restore nands with the Droid 2 version installed (it's a 1st init version and doesn't jive with roms like Miui and CM).


----------



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> Silly question, but which CWM did you flash? After you flash anything but stock, you *must* use the 'Droid X (2nd-init)'version of cwm. The errors you described happen when you try to restore nands with the Droid 2 version installed (it's a 1st init version and doesn't jive with roms like Miui and CM).


I guess that means I could have problems if I backed it up with the wrong CWM, even if trying to restore using the right one? Because I'm not sure which one I was using when making my backups...


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Not usually. It's weird... I did that before, where I had the D2 version of CWM and did a backup, but when I flashed the 2nd-init version, it allowed me to restore. So it doesn't seem to have a problem backing the data up, but it does restoring it.


----------



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

Another question...if I have CWM and my system gets botched somehow, is there a way to boot into CWM manually using a button combination during bootup? I've only been able to find how to boot into stock recovery which doesn't let me reinstall.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope. Unlike some other phones, you can't get into cwm if you're in a bootloop on the Droids.


----------



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> Nope. Unlike some other phones, you can't get into cwm if you're in a bootloop on the Droids.


That's what I thought. I've been having trouble installing that DX 2nd-init - it seems to hang when I try to install it with CM9, but I'm still trying. Does flashing it via recovery work fine?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

You can think Motorola & their locked boot loaders for that

Sent from my ICS/CM9 Droid X


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> You can think Motorola & their locked boot loaders for that


Yup. I'm dev'ing my new LG Spectrum and even if I bootloop, I can get into cwm because the bootloader is unlocked.


----------

